# IMS shower screen upgrade



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Thinking of upgrading the shower screen on my classic found a site espresso shop which has them but they have two there's a ims competition ga 200 im and a ims competition ga 35 wm there's not much difference in price and both are 54.7 mm so which is the preferred upgrade.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Was wondering this myself and what difference they will make against the stock screen.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm presuming the 200 has a higher flow rate so would be the preferred choice but wondering what the score is with the other one.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

IMS 200nm screen are much higher quality than anything else on the market. There is nowhere for residue to build up, the screen shouldn't need scrubbing simply a soak in puly caff should suffice, the finer tolerancing on these screens stops spent coffee travelling back through the three way when the shot is ended also keeping the grouphead cleaner for longer. Believe the other one is a mesh version of the IMS screen?

Above info is with regards to E61 grouphead shower screens so not 100% on the Gaggia ones.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I got one last week http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10791-What-did-the-Postie-bring-you-today&p=281165#post281165

Early days but I am liking what I'm getting. Didn't research much as for the price well thought suck it and see.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html

thats the link to the page as said above the lesser flow rate version seems to be a mesh type just wondered what the reason for this one would be when price wise they are much the same.


----------



## Andy_C (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought the GA200IM about a month ago. Water distribution seems more even across group head plus it's a lot easier to clean, the coffee grinds hardly stick to it at all.

Andy


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll go with the 200 see if I notice any difference worth a go for a tenner


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

My GA200IM Screen and B682T basket Turned up today, so looking forward to the results....


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I am thinking of ordering the GA 200 IM with the B682T basket also.

For a tenner I am willing to give it a go.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

What's the verdict?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

MSM said:


> I am thinking of ordering the GA 200 IM with the B682T basket also.
> 
> For a tenner I am willing to give it a go.


Placed my order today so will do some testing when the shower-screen arrives.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

MSM said:


> I am thinking of ordering the GA 200 IM with the B682T basket also.
> 
> For a tenner I am willing to give it a go.


£32 including postage for both


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi SmnByt - Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to the GA 200 IM.

I needed a new basket so also added that to my order.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

MSM said:


> Hi SmnByt - Sorry for the confusion, I was referring to the GA 200 IM.
> 
> I needed a new basket so also added that to my order.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> What's the verdict?


Haven't tried the basket or fitted the screen yet, will do at the weekend and report back ..


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

The water flow looks a lot better with the GA200IM than the standard screen, coming out of all the holes, rather than sort of clumping out, and that was with a new replacement gaggia screen, A lot easier to clean as well.

The basket seemed to flow a bit quicker, keeping the grind and tamp the same, However I was tamping with a Motta 58mm not a 58.4 which was recommended....

New Tamper time I feel...


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

You will need to go a bit finer with the IMS.

Did you get the 24.5 or 26.5 deep basket and what dose are you using? The basket sizes seem to show a wide range of grams 12/18 and 14/20 for the 2T.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

StuartS said:


> You will need to go a bit finer with the IMS.
> 
> Did you get the 24.5 or 26.5 deep basket and what dose are you using? The basket sizes seem to show a wide range of grams 12/18 and 14/20 for the 2T.


Its the 24.5,

Have been dosing at 15g, its about 4 seconds quicker coming in at 21 sec at 25g


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That's exactly what I found the increased flow rate when I fitted mine, glad it wasn't in my head and was also very happy to grind a bit finer and not choke my machine.


----------

